# Adding fat to a lean  trimmed  brisket.



## flyinlizard (May 19, 2014)

I was recently given a very trimmed, rolled and tied brisket flat of about 5 lbs.  It has no flat cap at all.  Could I get some beef fat from a butcher and lay it on top of the meat so it melts during smoking or should I just use that other cooking utensil called a,,   crock pot,  I know blasphemy.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (May 19, 2014)

If you're cooking this low & slow, I suggest you un-tie and unroll it. That's a possible food safety issue, otherwise. If it's rolled, it's meant for a bit hotter, faster cooking. Added fat to render down will add flavor and make it less dry eating. You could drape some nice bacon over the top, instead...works wonders on a lean-trimmed pork loin...never tried it on lean-trimmed brisket (yet...LOL!!!).

Eric


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 19, 2014)

Laying a layer of fat to a lean, trimmed hunk of meat is called Barding. It is a classic technique that works well. Don't forget to add Rub under the fat. It gives lots of flavor. When the IT hits 170°F, pull the fat off and get some bark on the top of that brisket...JJ


----------



## flyinlizard (May 20, 2014)

Thanks for the info,  I forgot to add that I had planned to unroll the meat.


----------

